# Radeon 9200 mobility with Xorg7.1m no DRI[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All:

I had dro working with my old Xorg 6.8 but updated world, horrbly broke my system and am now crawling my way back.

The error form the /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXActiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

My Xorg.conf:

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    #Load        "xtt"

    Load	"GLcore"

    Load	"bitmap"

    Load	"dbe"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

#    Load 	"synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/truetypemine/"

    FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"USB Mouse"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"  "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Synaptic Pad"

	Driver		"synaptics"

	Option		"Corepointer"

	Option		"Device"		"/dev/misc/psaux"

	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"

	Option	       "LeftEdge"      "1900"

	Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

  	Option        "TopEdge"       "1900"

	Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000"

	Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

	Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

	Option        "MaxTapTime"    "0"

	Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  	Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  	Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

  	Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

  	Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  	Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

  	Option	"Buttons"		"7"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "default"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier	"Panel"

	HorizSync	30-75

	VertRefresh	50-85

	Option		"DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "myradeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier	"Ati Radeon Mobility 9200"

	Driver		"radeon"

	BusID		"PCI:01:00:0"

	ChipId		0x514D

	#ChipId		0x596A

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

#    Device      "Ati Radeon Mobility 9200"

    Device      "myradeon"

    Monitor     "default"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024" "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice	"Synaptic Pad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

 equery list opengl

[ Searching for package 'opengl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/opengl-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0 (0)

Not sure what I ghave to do here. I've just recompiled the kernel, emerged x11-drm and still have this problem.

This is wierd as after I updated to X11 7.1 I still had accelleration, after I did a emerge -u world which caused buckets of library havoc(which is not mostly fixed) I have no acceleeration.

Any tips?

cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Mon Dec 18, 2006 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jserink

Hi All:

emerged mesa to update the open gl linraries and it didn't help, still getting the glcore modue error in the xorg log file. Also, now glxinfo and glxgears refuse to run:

johnathlonlinux jserink # glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Any ideas?

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Now I get this:

johnathlonlinux ~ # glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

johnathlonlinux ~ # locate libGL

/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.060501

/usr/lib/libGLw.so.1

/usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3

/usr/lib/libGLU.la

/usr/lib/libGLU.so

/usr/lib/libGLw.so

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1

/usr/lib/libGL.la

/usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0

/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/libGL.la-r2

/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers/files/libGL.la-r2

/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/files/lib/libGLU.la

/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/files/lib/libGL.la

johnathlonlinux ~ #                                                         

but as you can see, libGL.so.1 is in the /usr/lib/openGL/xorg-x11/lib directory.

This is wierd.

Any tips?

Cheers,

john

----------

## jserink

 *jserink wrote:*   

> Now I get this:
> 
> johnathlonlinux ~ # glxinfo
> 
> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

This is a path issue....

If I run glxinfo from the /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib path, it works fine.

maybe this is my problem with GLcore.so as well?

Will see.

John

----------

## Mehlano

..maybe revdep can help you ?

----------

## jserink

 *Mehlano wrote:*   

> ..maybe revdep can help you ?

 

Ok did this:

revdep-rebuild --library=libGL.so.1

Went ok until:

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O3 -funroll-all-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -Wall -Winline   -o lqtplay  lqtplay.o ../src/libquicktime.la  -lXaw -lXt  -lSM -lICE -lXext -lXv -lGLU -lGL -lX11  -lm -lasound    -lpthread -lm -lz -ldl

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../..//libGL.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [lqtplay] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10/work/libquicktime-0.9.10/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10/work/libquicktime-0.9.10/utils'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10/work/libquicktime-0.9.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1576:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 945:   Called src_compile

  libquicktime-0.9.10.ebuild, line 86:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

HOw can libGL.la not be valid? It comes from MESA doesn't it?

I just re-emerged MESA. Here is the rebuild order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r4

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10  USE="alsa%* encode%* jpeg%* opengl%* png%* vorbis%* -aac% -dv% -ffmpeg% -gtk% -lame% -x264%"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  USE="unicode* -gtk2*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.1.4-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r2

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.27

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.

It choked at quicktime?

Does anyone know a work around for this?

Cheers,

John[/glep]

----------

## jserink

Hi All:

Ok, decided on the nuclear option, did this:

emerge --deep x11-xorg

etc-update

Went to sleep.

The emerege was successful.

In the morning, did startx and now glxinfo and glcgears work fine.

The only  problem I have now is that DRI is not working, the radean module is rufusing to load. So, recompiled my kernel, 

|│ < >   ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)                                           │ │

  │ │ <M>   ATI Radeon display support                                                        │ │

  │ │ [*]     DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support                                                  │ │

  │ │ [*]     Lots of debug output from Radeon driver                                         │ │

I unticked the old driver support this time. Here is my kernel:

johnathlonlinux linux # uname -a

Linux johnathlonlinux 2.6.16-ck3 #14 PREEMPT Sun Dec 17 14:41:35 SGT 2006 i686 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Here is my Xorg.0.log file:

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux johnathlonlinux 2.6.16-ck3 #14 PREEMPT Sun Dec 17 14:41:35 SGT 2006 i686

Build Date: 16 December 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 17 21:26:16 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "default"

(**) |   |-->Device "myradeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptic Pad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/truetypemine/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/CID/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/local/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,

	/usr/share/fonts/truetype/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3205 card 1106,7205 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 2000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,003e rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 185f,1220 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1025,003e rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1025,003e rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1025,003e rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1025,003e rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1025,003e rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1025,003e rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1025,003e rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:6: chip 1106,3068 card 1025,003e rev 80 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1025,003e rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5c61 card 1025,003e rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x52000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0006c00 - 0xd0006cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0006800 - 0xd00068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0004000 - 0xd0005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd00067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001c60 - 0x00001c6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0006c00 - 0xd0006cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd0006800 - 0xd00068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd0004000 - 0xd0005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd00067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001c60 - 0x00001c6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0006c00 - 0xd0006cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0006800 - 0xd00068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0004000 - 0xd0005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd00067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001c60 - 0x00001c6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so: undefined symbol: Type1RegisterFontFileFunctions

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0006c00 - 0xd0006cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0006800 - 0xd00068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0004000 - 0xd0005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd00067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001c60 - 0x00001c6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0006c00 - 0xd0006cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0006800 - 0xd00068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0004000 - 0xd0005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd00067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001c60 - 0x00001c6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[25] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5c61)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=23000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: IDT                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 4

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1640  1050 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1448 1560 1640  600 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1448 1560 1640  768 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1448 1560 1640  1024 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"  108.00  640 1448 1560 1640  350 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"  108.00  640 1448 1560 1640  400 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"  108.00  720 1448 1560 1640  400 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1448 1560 1640  480 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1448 1560 1640  864 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1448 1560 1640  960 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"  108.00  832 1448 1560 1640  624 1051 1054 1065

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"  108.00  1152 1448 1560 1640  768 1051 1054 1065

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0006c00 - 0xd0006cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0006800 - 0xd00068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0004000 - 0xd0005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd0006000 - 0xd00067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001c60 - 0x00001c6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[28] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d8000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd8000000, 0x08000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x81fca60)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00000006 0x00040048 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=72, pd=4

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x81fca60

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1400x1050     108.00  1400 1448 1560 1640  1050 1051 1054 1065 (16,16)

1400x1050     108.00  1400 1448 1560 1640  1050 1051 1054 1065 (16,16)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 11534512 bytes (virtualX = 1400, displayWidth = 1408)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fd410

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fd410)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20097c7c to 200a5c5c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1408,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1050) to (1408,1058)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 7133

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (16/16)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 176

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (16/16)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1058)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 7127

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 11

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Synaptic Pad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5400"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4000"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "0"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) Synaptic Pad touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Synaptic Pad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptic Pad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Synaptic Pad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(--) Synaptic Pad touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

SynapticsCtrl called.

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

The output from glsinfo | grep rendering:

johnathlonlinux linux # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

The part of the Xorg.0.log file that seems to be the problem is this:

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5c61)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

Here is the lsmod output:

johnathlonlinux linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           175668  0

drm                    84632  0

snd_pcm_oss            54976  0

snd_mixer_oss          19776  1 snd_pcm_oss

ohci_hcd               35972  0

rtc                    13876  0

cpufreq_powersave       1984  0

cpufreq_ondemand        6044  0

cpufreq_conservative     6884  1

fan                     4612  0

button                  6608  0

powernow_k7            12148  0

thermal                13192  0

processor              23424  2 powernow_k7,thermal

cpuid                   3332  0

ac                      4868  0

battery                 9476  1

sbp2                   24068  0

eth1394                20868  0

i2c_viapro              9620  0

snd_via82xx            29976  1

gameport               15688  1 snd_via82xx

snd_via82xx_modem      16008  1

snd_ac97_codec         96992  2 snd_via82xx,snd_via82xx_modem

snd_ac97_bus            2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                94792  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc         10888  3 snd_via82xx,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_pcm

psmouse                41480  0

serio_raw               7300  0

via_ircc               32020  0

irda                  199676  1 via_ircc

via_rhine              25476  0

snd_mpu401_uart         8064  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            26752  1 snd_mpu401_uart

via_agp                 9920  1

agpgart                35568  2 drm,via_agp

generic                 4484  0 [permanent]

crc_ccitt               2048  1 irda

radeonfb              112256  0

i2c_algo_bit            9672  1 radeonfb

i2c_core               24656  3 i2c_viapro,radeonfb,i2c_algo_bit

ohci1394               41968  0

ieee1394              308856  3 sbp2,eth1394,ohci1394

yenta_socket           28236  0

rsrc_nonstatic         12608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            45908  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

shpchp                 46784  0

pci_hotplug            12676  1 shpchp

evbug                   3008  0

evdev                  10368  1

radeonfb, whatever that is, is shown as loaded.

I did find some comments on a forum regarding Xorg 7.0(I'm running 7.1) on the module libint10.so, something to do with a Linux specific one verses a generic Xor one, so:

johnathlonlinux linux # locate libint10.so

/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

I appear to have only the Xorg one.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

Cheers,

John[/glep]

----------

## jserink

Check this out:

johnathlonlinux jserink # modprobe radeon

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.16-ck3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

From dmesg:

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_open

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_open

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_fasync

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_poll

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_poll

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_exit

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_exit

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_init

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_addmap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_addmap

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_get_resource_start

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_start

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_vbl_send_signals

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_vbl_send_signals

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ati_pcigart_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_init

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_mmap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_mmap

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_release

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_release

Ok, now I'm making some progress...Problem is, I just did this:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

But the problem persists.

So, what am I doing wrong here?

Should I NOT choose the kernel confi module and just creat it using the xll-drm emerge?

This all worked fine BEFORE I upgraded my compiler to gcc (GCC) 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r2, ssp-3.4.6-1.0, pie-8.7.9) from 3.3.6.....I upgraded X on my old compiler to Xorg 7.1 and was getting dri, the lot. I upgraded the compiler and the associated libraries and the nightmare that entailed and after fighting my way back this far, have not been able to get the dri working. 

What has changed?

Weird indeed.

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Hi All:

Ok, this was the problem...I was compiling as modules the kernel's DRM drivers when the 3D Accel doc CLEARLY states to NOT do this. Once I deselected the DRM managment stuff in the kernel config and recompiled, 3D is now working.

2700 fps with a Radeon 9200 mobility.

Highly recommend DRIconfig as well, using the Zboost I got to ~3400 fps.

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Fri Dec 22, 2006 1:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterxx

 *jserink wrote:*   

> I was compiling as modules the kernels on DRM drivers when the 3D Accel doc CLEARLY states to NOT do this. Once I deselected that in the kernel config and recompiled, 3D is now working.
> 
> 

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

